# Philips Bodygroom TT2030 / TT2040



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone own either of the Philips Bodygroom products TT2030 or TT2040 please? Here a link to the Philips site.

I'ld like to know how good they are, how close they shave, and how well they perform on the slightly more sensitive areas?

Any opinions appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I own the TT2021 and it's very good IMO. :thumb:

My girlfriend sometimes uses it to do my back.... if i don't fancy a wax.


----------

